# Will sun overexposure kill my black paintjob?



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

i figured if anyone would know this it would be someone in the detailing area so here goes: in a couple days we're going to jersey to pick up my 17th birthday present (the prestige dealership in paramus), a black bmw 325i with beige interior - THE _exact _color combo i've always wanted in my 3 series. but now my mom is saying that she wants to get white instead because i'm going to college in florida next year and she says that the sun will fade the paint or have some other negative effects on it. the car has the standard jet black paintjob, and the thing is since i'm going to be in college, my car will almost always be out in the sun when it's parked. the thing is though, Rollins College, which is where i'm going, is really nice and really well-landscaped so i think i'll always be able to find a parking spot under a big canopy tree or something. however if this isn't the case, do you guys really think that the florida sun will fade the jet black paint horribly?? i plan on keeping the car for a 4 year minimum, probably more because the last thing i'm gonna want to do when i graduate is buy a new car while i'm looking for a job or starting a business.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

Zaino is your new best friend.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

just good wax and regular washings and you will be fine. try and stay away from trees...sap everywhere


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! :hi:

No, sun will not "fade" your paint... but your Mom does have the right idea. Black cars are the hardest to take care of (to look their best), show the most flaws (swirl marks and spiderwebbing), and start to look worn faster than any other color. 

White is the exact opposite, it "hides" flaws the most and is the easiest to care for and look good. I would take Mom's advice on this... if you're going to be a full time student, you won't want to spend all of your free time polishing the Bimmer. And besides, even if this is your intention... it get's boring real fast and the typical owner only lasts a few months at this, if not weeks. Then it becomes a quick run to the car wash every couple weeks. Your black car will start to look like crap real fast.

And whatever you do, DO NOT park under trees!! Sap, bird crap, and other contaminants will ruin your finish worse than any sunlight ever could! And invest in a $30 car cover from Costco. Great generic cover and such a deal (if it gets stolen or damaged for any reason, just buy another!)

Go with white or a lighter color, unless you really want to make a long term commitment in paint care. Or you don't mind how your paint looks.

Congrats on the sweet ride though! Damn, I wish I was so lucky at 17. Let us know what you decide and post some pics!

--J.


----------



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks a lot! =) it's killing me because I really love that black on beige, my mom just got a new Range Rover with that color combo and it looks amazing :yikes: but I don't know.. I called Prestige asked and them if it would be at all possible to hold both vehicles so I can make my decision once we get there and see them both and they were totally fine with that, so I won't know until I go down there on prob monday. it's a good situation because every single thing about the two vehicles, even the interior color, is exactly the same except one is black and one is white

awsome taste in cars by the way. the Cayenne is one of those vehicles that whenever I see I can't help but stare at.. they're one of my favorites:thumbup:


----------



## wuilman (May 24, 2006)

yeah man black for a college student is no the way to go. youre gonna be busy studying, partying, and sleeping off the hangovers. whites the way to go just look at my modest litle e30 down there.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I wouldn't do black unless you can garage your car.

Silver is another low maintenance color that hides dirt and also small scratches. From my experience silver is easier to maintain than white.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I would go black. on my last car I had a titanium silver just because of the same reasons.

I got bored of the color real fast and regreted not getting the black.

Now I have the black Black Sapphire Metallic to be more specific and I love it.

Little bit of wax and quick detailing every once in a while does the job.
Get the car with the color you want, not what everyone says you should get.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

Another vote to stay away from trees. 

Regardless of which color you get, be careful of is the sun's effect on the interior. Get, at least, a mild tint on your windows. Use a sun shade for the front. 

Also, think about how long you plan on keeping the car. 4-6 years is a long term investment in upkeep on a black vs. white car. 

If it were me, I would get the color I want, not the color that is easiest. Getting what you want means that you have to pay the cost for being the boss! 

I have a soft spot for red. The drawback is that I have to wash it constantly and wax/polish it every few months. But, I really don't mind, because I knew the job was dangerous when I took it!

Johnny


----------



## BrianSF (Feb 9, 2006)

Excitmnt94 said:


> try and stay away from trees...sap everywhere


Not to mention the damn birds!


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

Another issue to consider is the heat. The most popular car color in the South is white, for a reason. My wife's biggest complaint about her 7er is the heat in the summer - it's dark blue.


----------



## PixMan (Jun 20, 2006)

Black is the best, and it's the worst. Best when clean, but not-so-good the other 92% of the time. 

However, it is clearly the fastest color. 

Me, I absolutely hate white cars, and would sooner pluck my eyeballs out with a fishing hook than drive a white car. Unless it was given to me, in which case I would get 17 cans of black Krylon, and even that would look better than white. Did I mention that I don't care for white cars?

Realistically, I think if you were to measure the actual temperature difference of a white car in the sun vs. a black one, they'd be pretty close after any length of time out there. I agree only that the white one would take slightly longer to heat up.


----------



## Kronos (Feb 24, 2006)

Go black.

If your 17 and mommy is buying you a BMW for your birthday, I would assume she's also paying for your college.

I am sure you (or mom) can come up with a few hundred bucks every couple months to get a proper detailing and way done to it so you can keep up the black paint.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

PixMan said:


> Black is the best, and it's the worst. Best when clean, but not-so-good the other 92% of the time.
> 
> However, it is clearly the fastest color.
> 
> ...


The only time I like a white car is a white Porsche, other than that I'd never buy one.


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

PixMan said:


> Realistically, I think if you were to measure the actual temperature difference of a white car in the sun vs. a black one, they'd be pretty close after any length of time out there. I agree only that the white one would take slightly longer to heat up.


Go lay your hand on a white car that's been sitting in the sun all day in 100 degree heat. Then on a black car. (Be careful not to burn yourself on the black one!) Comparatively, the white car will be cool to the touch which translates into less heat transfered to the interior. I've had both, and red too. Inside and out the white really does make a difference. Especially on those 100+ days. Lighter colored interior helps too.

Don't get me wrong, I love black Bimmers. But this Texas sun likes to fry them, with me inside!


----------

